# اقساء المعادن



## nst1 (2 أغسطس 2009)

في مرحلة من المراحل العملية التي لابد ان يمر اي كان منى بهذا واقصد ان تصل لنقطة تجد نفسك
انك بحاجة لمعلومة تلزمك في اتمام فكرة معينة .هذه النقطة تجعلك واقف دون حل علمي وعملي
اثناء تفكيرنا ببناء بعض اجزاء الة ميكانيكية تستخدم لعمليات حفر وثقب وتلميع المعادن الفكرة
هي بناء الة تتوفر فيها مواصفات عمل المخرطة العامودية يتم تركيب روؤس حفر مرة ومرة شلخ
وتنعيم وكذلك تغير محرك الحفر لتستخدم كمثقب بدقة عالية لان الالة تم بنائها لتكوين الة (cnc)
ومن هنا ستعرف اخي مدى دقة الالة هذه مقدمة لعرض ما نريد طلبه
عندما نقوم بتقليد او تصنيع قطعة معدنية نقف عاجزين بعد الانتهاء من تشكيل القطعة والسبب
اختلاف بين القطعة المصنعة والقطعة الاصلية من حيث القساوة نحن لدينا فكرة عن عمليات الاقساء
وزيادة درجة القساوة بطرق التسخين والتبريد مع استخدام بعض المواد المطلقة كمثال الكربون
وعملية الاقساء يقوم بها بعض الناس ومعلوماتهم لا تتعدى ذلك ولكن ليس بطرق حديثة او قواعد
علمية :86:
لقد بحثنا في الشبكة ولم نحصل على معلومات تفصيلية عن درجات الحرارة بل يقال بين درجة
850 درجة و800 درجة وهكذا ... ويتم تعداد للمواد المساعدة دون شرح واف 
نريد ان نعرف كيف تتم عملية الاقساء بشكل تفصيلي على الاقل من كتاب او مصدر موثوق
والمعادن هي انواع الحديد وكذلك الكروم وايضا النحاس والالمنيوم علما اننا قمنا بتجهيز فرن حراري
محكوم بحساس وقاطع يعمل على 3 فاز ودرجة الحرارة العظمى به تصل الى 1200 درجة مئوية
:11:
نتمى من الاخوة ممن يمتلك عنوان هذه المعلومات ان يعطينا رابطها او اسم الكتاب او الكتب
التي تكون مصدر ثقة وتضم بيانات واضحة وصريحة كوننا غي مختصين والجو المحيط بنا
لا يعمل وفق قواعد علمية او الجديد والحديث المفيد منها
ولكم فائق الاحترام والشكر 
عذرا ان اطلت بعرض طلبي


----------



## محمد المعري (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم ما نوع المعدن المراد تقسيته فلكل معدن تقسية تخصه حسب وظيفته


----------



## M. Mohsen (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اخى الفاضل 
الموضوع الذى تطرحونه لا يحتاج فقط الى اسم كتاب لانه اعمق من ذلك بكثير فانتم فى حاجة الى مهندس متخصص لديه خبرة كافية فى مجال علم الميتالورجيا ومواصفات الخامات والمعالجة الحرارية ولدية القدرة والمراجع الكافية لتوصيف نوع المادة الخام Metal Selection المناسبة للمنتج المطلوب ( من بين الاف انواع خامات الصلب المخصوص (Special Steels ) او سبائك النحاس (Cupper Alloys ) وكذا وضع الاشتراطات اللازم اخذها فى الاعتبار عند تشغيل الجزء قبل معالجته حراريا لضمان عدم ظهور شروخ اثناء عمايات المعالجة الحرارية وتوصيف تسلسل عمليات المعالجة الحرارية الاساسية ( Main Heat Treatment Steps ) اللازم اتباعها للوصول الى الصلادة المطلوبة (ويجب ان تشمل هذة العمليات عمليات التسخين الابتدائى فى فرن لا تزيد درجة حرارته عن 500 درجة مئوية ثم آخر يرفع درجتها الى مايقارب درجة تحول التركيبة الجزيئية للخام المستخدم من Body Centered Cubic  الى Face Centered Cubic وهى فى حدود 723 درجة تقريبا ثم نقل المشغولة مرة ثالثة الى فرن تصل درجة حرارتة الى درجة حرارة التقسية المطلوبة للخام المستخدم والفرن المتاح لديكم والذى تصل درجة حراته الى 1200 درجة مناسب لمعظم انواع خامات الصلب السبائكى المخصوص ( هناك بعض خامات مثل Hot work Tool Steels or High Speed Steels تحتاج الى فرن تصل درجة حرارته الى 1350 درجة ) - كما يجب توصيف نوع المادة التى ستتم فيه عملية التقسية او الطش ( هواء عادى / هواء مدفوع / ملح مصهور /زيت / ماء / محلول ملحى) ثم اجراء عملية مراجعة عند درجات حرارة تتراوح بين 250 درجة مئوية و 650 درجة مئوية حسب نوع الخام المستخدم ويجب انن تتم هذة العملية بعد عملية الطش مباشرة لضمان ازالة الاجهادات من البنية الداخلية للمادة وعدم ظهور شروخ - ومن المهم للغاية تحديد الوقت اللازم لبقاء المشغولات فى كل فرن بالدقيقة لضمان الوصول الى نتائج سليمة وعدم التاثير على حجم حبيبات التركيبة المجهرية للصلب والا فانه من الممكن ان تزيد حجم الحبيبات عن الحدود المسموح بها مما يتسبب فى كسر الجزء عند بدء استخدامه كما انه من اللازم ان تتم عمليات المعالجة فوق 723 درجة فى جو معزول عن الاكسجين بقدر الامكان ومن المعروف انه توجد افران تعمل باستخدام املاح منصهرة Salt Bath Furnacesبمواصفات محددة لتقليل تاثير الاكسجين على الخامة وكذا افران ذات جو محكوم Controlled Atmosphere Furnaces به غازات مختزلة او غير مؤكسدة وكذلك توجد افران فراغية Vacuum Furnaces يمكنها اجراء جميع مراحل المعالجة السابقة اوتوماتيكيا طبقا لبرنامج يتم تحميله على الكمبيوتر الملحق بها. .
وبعد الانتهاء من المعالجة الحرارية الاساسية فانه بلزم توصيف عمليات التشطيب النهائى للمنتج (مثل عمليات التجليخ السطحى او الاسطوانى لازالة الطبقة التى تاثرت بالتفاعل مع الاكسجين الجوى اثناء المعالجة (وهى عادة فى حدود 0.3 مم - او عمليات التلميع او السن وتحديد العمق المسموح به لكل عملية ) التى يجب تنفيذها بعد المعاجة الحرارية الاولية - ثم توصيف عمليات المعالجة الحرارية او السطحية النهائية ( مثل عمليات المراجعة النهائية او عمليات النتردة الغازية او السائلة والتى ينتج عنها تكوين طبقة فى حدود 100 ميكرون على السطح الخارجى للمشغولة من مركب كربيد الحديد المقاوم للتآكل والذى يفيد فى اطالة عمر المنتج الى حوالى ثلاثة اضعاف و يجب تكرارعملية النتردة بعد كل عملية سن ) 

وكل هذة المعومات يستطيع المهندس المتخصص فى توصيفها بناء على المعلومات التى توضح طبيعة وظيفة المنتج .

وعلى سبيل المثال فان نوع الخام واساليب التصنيع واساليب المعالجة الحرارية واساليب عمليات النهو والتشطيب والمعالجة السطحية تختلف عند انتاج اسطمبة تقطيع بناء على نوع المادة التى سيتم قطعها (ورق - الومينيوم - نحاس - حديد - سبائك حديدية ) ثم بناء على السمك الذى سيتم قطعه ثم بناء على عدد القطعيات المطلوبة من الاسطمبة ( 1000 قطعه / 10000 قطعة / 100000 قطعة / مليون قطعة ) وهكذا لجميع المنتجات المطلوب معالجتها حراريا .


ارجو ان تكون هذة المعلومات كافية .

وتفضلوا بقبول وافر الاحترام.


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

يمكن الحصول على المعلومات المطلوبة من خلال تصفحك في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ، وستجد عند البحث عنه بعنوان / المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن .. مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق
مع تحياتي


----------



## nst1 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

رغم انني قد خضت بعض التجارب نتيجة بعض المعلومات التي حصلنا عليها من خلال الشبكة او من خلال محيطنا المتواضع علميا الا ان ما قدمتوه من معلومات اضاء زوايا في الفكر والمعرفة بشكل
يجعلني ان اتقدم بالشكر لكل اخ شارك في الرد وفعلا كل ما قدمتم كان مطلبي الذي عانيناه في تجاربنا ...
بداية قمنا بعملية تسخين الحديد ضمن الفرن الكهربائي الذي بنيناه وحيث مساحة العمل به 
طولا 70 سم وعرض 60 سم وارتفاع 50 سم ... 
طبعا المساحة من الداخل اي دون ادخال الجدران العازلة بالحسبان والغلاف المعدني الخارجي قبل كل شيء اننا نقوم بتجارب الاقساء على الحديد كقطع معدنية من شكل اسطواني الى مسننات وناخذ بعين الاعتبار سماكة السطح المقسى للقيام بعمليات التشطيب النهائي ..نقوم كتجربة اولى بين الدرجة 750 و800 درجة نقوم بادخال غاز اول اكسيد الكربون بحيث يتكون جو مشبع بالغاز ضمن الفرن مما يكسب المعدن سطح به قساوة واضحة .ونحن الان في بداية التجارب ونقوم بتسجيل ما نقوم به الا اننا صرنا نعاني من مشكلة تفاعل الكربون مع اسلاك التسخين او ان عملية مرور الغاز يؤدي الى اتلافها نتيجة الانخفاض السريع بدرجة حرارة السلك(اسلاك التسخين ) بالرغم من انها من التنغستين ومغلفة بطبقات من مواد شبيه بالسيراميك وطبقات معدنية لتقليل اثر دخول الغاز عليها الان نحاول امرار الغاز بانبوب بشكل حلزوني لاكساب الغاز درجة حرارة قبل انغلاته داخل الفرن حيث لم نتمكن من الحصول على سخانات مخصصة لمثل ذالك كالسخانات ذات الغلاف الكربوني او الفحمي او الخزفي والتجربة لم تنتهي 
فانتم تعرفون ان اي تحديث يحتاج لوقت في بناء وتركيب الفرن وخاصة بحجمه الصغير كما يحتاج 
الى اعادة تقييم وتصحيح كل مرحلة للمعلومات التي سنطبقها وهذا عذر لعدم تمكني من الاطلاع على
الردود وتاخري عن الرد فاتمنى ان تقبلوه 
اتقدم بالشكر حسب تسلسل الردود من الاخوة:
محمد المعري والاخ M. Mohsen والاخ ahmedzhelmy 
وساقوم بالاطلاع على محتويات القسم الذي اشرتم له 
وفقكم الله في منتداكم الرائع بافراده ومحتواه


----------



## هيام مصطفى (13 مايو 2011)

هل يمكن معالجة المعادن كيميائيا ؟؟؟ وما هي الأجهزة المستخدمه في معالجة المعادن حراريا؟


----------



## عومان (14 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng_msalim (16 مايو 2011)

تقسية الحديد تعتمد فى الاساس على نوع ونسبة الكربون فى الخام المستخدم وما نوع التركيب البلورى المراد انتاجة 
فمثلا هناك البرليت والاستونيت والفريت 
عليك ان تحدد نوع المنتج المطلوب ودرجة الصلادة والقصافة المراده من المعالجة وبعض المنحنيات عن الخامة مثل منحنى TTT
وهناك كتب كثيرة تتحدث حتى عن تعيين هذا المنحنى مثل heat treatment


----------

